

How to use Tor+VPN - Johny_
http://www.techgyd.com/use-torvpn-by-privatoria-for-highest-level-of-anonymity-on-internet/16122/

======
dijit
you should not need a VPN to anonymously connect to tor..

your ISP sees you connecting to tor, but they'd also see you connecting to a
VPN, which is just as suspect.

~~~
Johny_
You are true, my ISP sees, that I connect to VPN. But they do not see anything
else.

